# New & Used e21 parts for sale



## noel saraza (Jan 15, 2008)

used OEM 13 inch mesh aluminum wheel no scuffs good condition
new clutch
new fuel pump
new clutch master cylinder
new water pump
new rear brake shoes X 4
new points X 4
new steering wheel emblem
used bilstein shocks/struts front and rear with H & R lowering springs - off a 79 parts car
used front kidney grill - 2 minor dings
used ignition distributor, ditributor cap and rotor
used radiator

located in Ontario Canada
call Noel at 416-986-8106 or email at [email protected] for pics and prices


----------

